# I Cor. 11



## sotzo (Feb 3, 2007)

How should passages with imperatives be interpreted with regard to their temporality vs timelesness? For example, should the imperative of head coverings in worship in I Cor 11 be observed today? 

I've heard that textual imperatives rooted in creation (ie, God's purpose in design of the world) should be interpreted as applying to all places and times while those not rooted in creation should only be interpreted as timeless if warranted by other passages. Thoughts on that as well?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2007)

First see here, here, and here. <--these are the most recent...and lengthy...threads on the subject. 

Yes, I hold to it being a creation ordinance as well as an ordinance having to do with order in the church...this passage also speaks that there are other reasons.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, I believe this specific issue has been discussed several times recently. The question of whether or not headcoverings were a creation ordinance came up during those discussions.  I'd do a search for "headcoverings" or something similar.


----------

